# Von OpenRC zu SystemD: [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hat schon jemand von OpenRC zu systemd migriert und kann mir evtl sagen wieso kdelibs 4.10.2 ums verrecken  upower und udisks benötigt? 

PS. Bin gerade nicht am Rechner zu Hause, werde weitere Infos später nachreichen!

----------

## firefly

kdelibs benötigt upower und udisk, wenn die entsprechenden useflags gesetzt sind  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  $ eix kdelibs
> 
> [I] kde-base/kdelibs
> 
>      Available versions:  
> ...

 

----------

## Josef.95

Vermutlich wird ein installiertes app-cdr/k3b auch Abhängigkeiten zu kdelibs[udisks] haben?!

Ich verstehe nur nicht so recht was das ganze mit OpenRC und system-Daemon zu tun hat.

/edit: Rechtschreibung korrigiertLast edited by Josef.95 on Tue Apr 23, 2013 11:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hi  :Smile: 

Also ich hab momentan OpenRC und will zu SystemD wechseln, also hab ich die Useflags angepasst in:

-udev

-consolekit

-openrc

+systemd

Aber dann wird hier gemotzt das KDELibs  udisks benötigt weil K3B usw usf den Kram will -.-'

udisks und upower sind ja Abhängig von udev?

Und udev wir nicht mehr benötigt seit systemd, aber udisks und upower doch weiterhin?

Ich werde morgen mal die Konsolenausgabe zeigen...

----------

## franzf

udev kommt mit systemd, letzteres steht deshalb auch in virtual/udev mit drin. Alles was udev braucht, funktioniert jetzt auch mit systemd. USE="udev" steuert diese Abhängigkeit. Also udev, udisks, upower Useflags wieder anmachen/wiederherstellen/was auch immer vorher funktioniert hat.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *franzf wrote:*   

> udev kommt mit systemd, letzteres steht deshalb auch in virtual/udev mit drin. Alles was udev braucht, funktioniert jetzt auch mit systemd. USE="udev" steuert diese Abhängigkeit. Also udev, udisks, upower Useflags wieder anmachen/wiederherstellen/was auch immer vorher funktioniert hat.

 

Oh dann war mein -udev wohl zuviel.

Ich versuch es heute Abend gleich noch mal, danke euch  :Smile: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also irgendwie klappt das ganze garnicht!

Ich bin dieser Anleitung gefolgt: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd

Ich unmerge udev, ich merge systemd, ich setzt die useflag und dann block block block...

Wird ja wohl nicht die Lösung sein einfach  systemd mit --nodeps zu installieren? oO

```

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-202)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-202)

```

```
gentoo ~ # USE="-udev" emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  en                   

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for kde-base/kdelibs from @selected

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "kde-base/kdelibs" has unmet requirements.

- kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2::gentoo USE="3dnow acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook jpeg2k lzma mmx nls opengl policykit semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl udisks upower zeroconf (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug -doc -kerberos -openexr -test -udev"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    udisks? ( udev ) upower? ( udev )

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

gentoo ~ # 

```

----------

## firefly

liegt vermutlich am virtual/udev.

Hast du schon versucht erstmal nur systemd zu installieren, oder ist die erste ausgabe das ergebnis davon?

Solche probleme, das versucht wird zwei pakete gleichzeitig zu installieren, welche vom virtual/X erlaubt sind, kenne ich bisher nur im zusammenhang mit paludis.

Da half dann meist nur auch das virtual/X paket zu deinstallieren..

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Wenn ich nach der Anleitung des Wiki gehe kommt direkt:

```
gentoo ~ # emerge --ask systemd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                      ... done!           

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/systemd-202  USE="acl cryptsetup firmware-loader gcrypt gudev introspection keymap kmod lzma openrc pam policykit python tcpd -audit -doc -http -qrcode (-selinux) -static-libs {-test} -vanilla -xattr" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-202)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-202)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/systemd-202::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    systemd

  (sys-fs/udev-202::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev,hwdb,introspection,keymap,kmod,static-libs] required by (virtual/udev-197-r3::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Wenn ich jetzt systemd reinprügel mit  "emerge --nodeps systemd", die Useflag setzt und dann "emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world" ausführe kommt wieder direkt das systemd udev blockt und umgekehrt.

```
gentoo ~ # emerge -C virtual/udev-197-r3

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

 virtual/udev

    selected: 197-r3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: virtual/udev-197-r3

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in:  5 4 3 2 1 

>>> Unmerging (1 of 1) virtual/udev-197-r3...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

virtual/udev ist entfernt und ein "gentoo ~ # emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world" zeigt mir dann an:

```

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-202)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-202)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/systemd-202::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/systemd required by (sys-apps/dbus-1.6.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-44-r1[pam] required by (sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r2::kde, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-31 required by (net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.6.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-fs/udev-202::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev,hwdb,introspection,keymap,kmod,static-libs] required by (virtual/udev-197-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Also entferne ich noch sys-fs/udev:

```
gentoo ~ # emerge -C udev

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

!!! 'sys-fs/udev' (virtual/dev-manager) is part of your system profile.

!!! Unmerging it may be damaging to your system.

>>> Waiting 10 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

Press Ctrl-C to Stop in:  10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 

 sys-fs/udev

    selected: 202 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: sys-fs/udev-202

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in:  5 4 3 2 1 

>>> Unmerging (1 of 1) sys-fs/udev-202...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

und nun kommt wieder:

```
[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-202)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-202)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/systemd-202::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/systemd required by (sys-apps/dbus-1.6.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-44-r1[pam] required by (sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r2::kde, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-31 required by (net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.6.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-fs/udev-202::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev,hwdb,introspection,keymap,kmod,static-libs] required by (virtual/udev-197-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

```
gentoo ~ # equery l udev

 * Searching for udev ...

!!! No installed packages matching 'udev'

gentoo ~ # 

```

So, nun hab ich sogar virtual/dev-manager entfernt, geht trotzdem nicht  :Sad: 

```
gentoo ~ # emerge -C virtual/dev-manager

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

 virtual/dev-manager

    selected: 0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: virtual/dev-manager-0

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in:  5 4 3 2 1 

>>> Unmerging (1 of 1) virtual/dev-manager-0...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

und schon wieder:

```
[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-202)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-202)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/systemd-202::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/systemd required by (sys-apps/dbus-1.6.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-44-r1[pam] required by (sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r2::kde, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-31 required by (net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.6.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-fs/udev-202::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev,hwdb,introspection,keymap,kmod,static-libs] required by (virtual/udev-197-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Also irgendwie dreht sich das ganze im Kreis....

*nerv*

----------

## firefly

laut dem virtual/udev muss sys-fs/udev oder sys-apps/systemd mit den gleichen useflags gebaut werden wie das virtual selbst.

mit welchen aktiven useflags wurde udev bei dir installiert?

womöglich könnte es am hwdb useflag liegen, denn dieses ist nur bei sys-fs/udev vorhanden aber nicht bei sys-apps/systemd

edit: anscheinend muss du für systemd die useflags introspection und gudev aktivieren

quelle: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-955000-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## root_tux_linux

Die Useflags hab ich drin, der einzige "grössere" Unterschied wäre static-libs. Weiss garnicht mehr wieso ich das damals aktiviert habe ^^

```
[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/systemd-202  USE="acl cryptsetup firmware-loader gcrypt gudev introspection keymap kmod lzma openrc pam policykit python tcpd -audit -doc -http -qrcode (-selinux) -static-libs {-test} -vanilla -xattr" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

```

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-202  USE="acl firmware-loader gudev hwdb introspection keymap kmod openrc static-libs -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

```

```
[ebuild   R    ] virtual/udev-197-r3  USE="gudev hwdb introspection keymap kmod static-libs (-selinux)" 0 kB

```

edit: hab jetzt virtual/udev und sys-fs/udev mit -static-libs neu compiliert und versucht systemd zu mergen... wieder blocken sie sich  :Sad: 

EDIT: ES GEHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -static-libs bei virtual/udev und sys-fs/udev  dafür sys-fs/systemd mit static-libs und es geht  :Smile:  DANKE DANKE DANKE DANKE

----------

